# Kodiak fox



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Dan


----------



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

nice fox! way to go!


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

I like the colors, a lot diferant than around here.


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

They had the best fur I have seen in awhile too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A big difference in fur colour is that normal Laststep?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That post is nearly a year old Matt. Hopefully he is still around.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> A big difference in fur colour is that normal Laststep?


Matt, I believe the difference in color would have been a difference in coat phases. The top looks like it's still in the process of changing from its winter coat to its spring coat and the other is already there. Could be the difference of just a few miles in habitat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you ebbs, interesting. We get different coat colour over here anywhere from almost silver to black but they are rare. I don't notice the winter coat change so much as we don't have the harsh winters like you and I stop shooting foxes when they have cubs and don't start back until late summer autumn. Yes the winter coat is a lot thicker than the summer but not like your foxes. They almost look fat!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That post is nearly a year old Matt. Hopefully he is still around.


I just saw it being viewed by a guest and made a comment, didn't look at the date!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My guess is that they are crosses. That first one sure looks like a red/grey cross. That or an artic cross.

But they sure are nice looking either way...I just enjoy seeing fox.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So your red and grey can cross? You get Arctic foxes on Kodiak, interesting never thought about that.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I did say arctic but I was thinking silver....that would be my uneducated guess.

There are simular features to this fox and the one that Ellie FLTaxi shows on her fox mounted this winter.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Silver Fox ok I'll have to look that one up Brian.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The arctic fox are white in the winter and turn color at the dirrerent times of year they may be a silver color in the summer I haven't seen that many, they are way up north. It would be 6hr. to Fairbanks. 8 hr. to Coldfoot, then8 hr. to Dead Horse. and that is about as far north as you can drive. I know of one fish and game guy that has made the trip 22 times. He said you see them then you call them in and shoot them, bow only area.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I know about the Arctic foxes colour change though out the year but never really thought of them that low down.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some of the Foxes keep their dark colors in the winter like the Cross's, have seen them many times ***** footing through the shop.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hassell how big a problem is the red and grey foxes cross breeding, I say problem more of an issue? Its like Red deer crossing with Sika deer over here only Sika aren't native.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey knapper, is Dead Horse near Skagway?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Hassell how big a problem is the red and grey foxes cross breeding, I say problem more of an issue? Its like Red deer crossing with Sika deer over here only Sika aren't native.


I was referring to the cross's in the arctic, I don't think we have greys, red's I know about.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

pretty fox----------Grays don't cross breed with red fox---there just a color phase_Red Fox_______SB


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> Hey knapper, is Dead Horse near Skagway?


You been to Alaska HR?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> I was referring to the cross's in the arctic, I don't think we have greys, red's I know about.


Sorry it was OAC that first said it, I've just picked it up from there. I ask questions because I don't know!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

not by a long shot it would take about 18 hr. drive to get there, you also have to go through Canada to get there. Then take a ferry from Hains.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes Don, last June. Maybe I'm thinking about Dead Horse Gulch. This place was going out of Skagway and into Canada. The miners would load up the horse with supplies and take it as far as it would go. It was a one way trip for the horse. There is a road there now, but not then. Very rough terrain. Don't know how they made it. We took a bus ride to the Canadian border. It was very beautiful.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know exactly where you are talking about. I took the train.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought I saw a glacier in your pics. Was gonna ask if you had been. We did a cruse and had a blast. Would love to go back one day and get more of an inland view of Alaska. Really feel the place.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I do have a glacier shot, it was calving a huge chunk of ice. I have like three shots of it falling. My wife and I did the cruise twice. Once with her mom and aunts the next year we took my parents for their 50th Anniv. We had a great time on both trips. I would like to go back also, Denali would be my first choice of travel trips, but I would like to hunt there one day.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Ditto on the Denali and the hunt part. The wife wants to mine for gold.


----------

